# Cálculo fuente de alimentación



## alpepep (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Soy bastante novato en esto y después de leer algunos tutoriales he realizado los cálculos que adjunto para construirme una fuente de alimentación regulada que entregue 19,8 Voltios y 0,5 Amperios en corriente continua partiendo de una corriente alterna de 220 Voltios.

Les ruego que sean tan amables de confirmarme que mis suposiciones son correctas, no les pido que revisen los cálculos, solo que me digan si los conceptos que uso son correctos:

Tensión de salida necesaria en el regulador (LM317T): 	19,8 Voltios
Consumo total del circuito: 				0,5 Amperios

Voy a realizar los cálculos partiendo de dos transformadores con primario a 220 Voltios y secundario de 24 Voltios (T1) y 27 Voltios (T2) para ver cuál de ellos podrá proporcionar la tensión necesaria para que el regulador entregue 19,8 Voltios.

*T1	T2* 
Primario	                                  220	220	Voltios
Secundario	                       24	27	Voltios
Relación de transformación	        9,17	8,15	
Potencia transformador	            1	1	Amperio
Fusible	                                 0,14	0,16	Amperios
Tensión de pico	                   33,94	38,18	Voltios
Caída tensión rectificación	        1,40	1,40	Voltios
Tensión rectificada	                   32,54	36,78	Voltios
Frecuencia tensión rectificada       100	100	Hercios
Tensión de rizado deseada (10%)  3,25	3,68	Voltios
Corriente de la carga	        0,50	0,50	Amperios
Capacidad condensador filtro      1.537	1.359	Microfaradios
Tensión condensador filtro	          50	50	Voltios
Tensión rectificada - Rizado	      29,29	33,11	Voltios
Tensión eficaz = Vin regulador    20,71	23,41	Voltios
Vout regulador	                   19,80	19,80	Voltios
Diferencia entre Vin y Vout	        0,91	3,61	Voltios

Cálculos efectuados:
-La relación de transformación (primario/secundario) se utiliza para calcular el valor del fusible de protección = Potencia transformador / relación de transformación + un 30%
-La tensión de pico es la tensión eficaz multiplicada por raíz de 2
-Al utilizar un puente de diodos como rectificador habrá una caída de tensión de 0,7 Voltios por diodo (conducen 2 a 2)
-La capacidad del condensador la he calculado para que el rizado sea de un 10% de la tensión rectificada con la siguiente fórmula: corriente de la carga / (frecuencia tensión rectificada * tensión de rizado deseada)
-La tensión de entrada del regulador (Vin) considero que será la tensión rectificada (pico) menos la tensión de rizado (pico) dividida por raíz de 2 para obtener la tensión eficaz
-Como Vout debe ser al menos inferior en 3 voltios a Vin creo que el transformador correcto a utilizar es T2.

Muchas gracias anticipadas y saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola.

Comienza con
Vsal=19.8V
Vin - Vout > 3V
Vripp=4V
Vdiodos = 2V (se asume voltaje del diodo 1V)
Caida de voltaje de línea del 10% = 0.9
Vsal-tranf >= ( (Vsal + (Vin - Vout )+Vripp + Vdiodos)x0.9)/1.4142
Vsal-tranf > =( (19.8V + (3V)+4V + 2V)x0.9)/1.4142=18.3V
Vsal-tranf >= 18.3V/0.9 = 20.367V=21V (voltaje de salida sin la caida de voltaje de linea)

Si tienen un transformador de 24V úsalo, te viene bien para lo que quieres.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## alpepep (Jul 22, 2011)

Muchas gracias.
Tienes razón, es mucho mejor hacer los calculos partiendo de la tensión deseada final y así obtener el valor mínimo del secundario del transformador, que todavía no he comprado, estaba calculandolo para ver cual debia comprar. A partir de ahora y para futuros proyectos siempre lo haré así.
Este es el primer paso de la construcción de una insoladora con leds ultravioleta, cuando la tenga terminada y comprobado su buen funcionamiento tengo previsto publicar todo el proceso de diseño, con sus calculos, esquemas, pcb, etc.
Muchas gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------

